# What the Holly Heck are these wires on my Eggliner??



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I just picked up this new for 2010 Warbonnet Eggliner, and the first thing I noticed was this stupid looking wire plug hanging out of both ends…WTH? 








The literature says there is now a switch for choosing track power or battery power and it’s for hooking up to a trailing battery car….
…battery car???? On an EGGLINER????

Does ANYONE here use a battery trailer car with their Eggliner? Has anyone here EVER complained that they couldn’t use a trailing car???? I don’t know of anyone who isn’t using track power for their Eggies, if anything they couple 3 or 4 Eggies together and run them together but for the life of me, I’ve seen themed trailing cars but I don’t remember EVER seeing any kind of trailing battery[/b] car ever in any posts. 

This wire thingy is G.D. UGLY, it looks like some insane wire cobra hanging off both ends of an otherwise streamline shape. Its DISTRACTING AS ****, Now if this had had a alternate use, say when the switch is on “track” power, that you could plug this hideous wire to another Eggies hideous wire and run 3 or 4 Eggies together in tandem, then this would make a lot more sense, but from what I can garner from the product literature , this isn’t the case, if your running track power your just supposed to ignore the fact that there is yet another USELESS UNWANTED ELECTRONIC APPENDAGE we are FORCED to accept. Its even worse that its ON TOP of the coupler and not under it like an airhose.









I want to know from those with better Aristo knowledge base than mine, will this so far useless appendage actually couple the motorblocks of two or more Eggies if coupled together on track power? My only other Eggie is older and doesn’t have this wire. If it doesn’t do that, will CUTTING IT OFF void my warranty???









Geeez, its getting bad when even something as simple as an Eggliner has to be crammed full unwanted electro-junk.

…and No, I will not repost this Q on the Aristo forum. I have had enough of re-re-re-re-re-registering over there.


----------



## RRwannabe (Jan 20, 2009)

Could you just not take it apart and tuck the wire inside the body?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats one possible option, I havent taken it apart yet, I'm not sure there is enough room yet for the connectors (they are fairly big) theres actually ALOT of stuffing already. I mostly want to know if these stupid wires will actually have a logical function to allow 2 or 3 Eggies to run in tandem on track power, if so then I would leave them as is as I want to eventually create a small Eggie Streamliner with a warbonnet on each end and a couple all silver "coaches" in between, but if they do not have such a logical use then it adds another headache, I dont like taking these apart, last time I took one of these apart it was a PITA to put back together as some stuff was loose and fell out. My big complaint is that I feel I dont like having to "correct" something that wasnt an issue in the past. yeah yeah yeah I know, I've been in LS long enough to know better. LOL


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

I built a battery car for my eggliner with a simple critter control


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Vicator! Come to the "Darkside" my son!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Two things: First the wires are not necessary for running the engines in tandem with track power. You can just couple them together and let them go. Put the fastest one in front. Second:I know people who actually put batteries INSIDE the eggliner. Pete Eggink is the expert on this. If you want more than one to run off battery power then the mu plugs have to be connected. However, you have to get a short wire the is compatible with the ends of the plugs coming out of the body, since they are all identical and will not plug into each other. On battery power, they just get turned on, and run, there is no speed control usually. 
Hope this helps
Paul


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

My Egg-Liner runs on battery power: 12V worth of NiMh batteries, Rail-Bot controller, power on/off switch, charging jack, ITT sound board and speaker. When the RailBot runs up behind a train, it not only avoids the collision, but it also honks at the train until it gets out of the way. Plenty of room inside an Egg-liner for most control systems. At least there used to be.







Like TOC always says: "Cut 'n throw"!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

My Eggliner has several coaches I made, one is the battery car.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Open it up, maybe they added the socket too! 

Yep, ALL new designs/updates are to have the "battery connector" per Lewis Polk. 

Greg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

OK...Vic...you missed it. The plug is on the WRONG end. It's not for a "trailing car"....it's for the LEAD car. The RED end of a Sante Fe...is the FRONT!!!!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, actually theres a plug on BOTH ends, so they get ya coming and going!









Greg, any word on whether this new plug is battery power only or if it will act as a jumper wire between 2 or more Eggies on track power.

There is an actual REASON I'm going on a bit about this:

It way sound odd but if I am running a three Egger lashup its better to have one powered car and two UNpowered Eggies than 3 powered Eggies that are not interconnected,thats because if one of the lashups stalls on say a turnout, the entire lineup will get jerked up until the other Eggies either push or pull the stalled Eggie over the stall point and power picks up again. If there was LOGIC involved with this new additional plug it should be set up so when the switch is one 'track' selection, the plug would allow 2 or more Eggies to be connected jointly power wise via the new plug, that way any stall points like turnouts will not effect the lash up as they will always be pulling power from at least one axle, a FAR more efficient power set up. See thats MY logic but if I've learned anything these last few years its that in some corners "logic' is a four letter word.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Victor, I have not personally tested it, but if it is wired as the rest of the Aristo locos are, it goes right "through" the loco AND it does power the loco when the switch is set to battery. In addition, some of the Aristo locos continue to feed power from the "battery" connector to the track irrespective of the switch position. 

So, yes, jumper. I would at least test conductivity between the connectors and the wheels just to know, even if it won't pose a problem. It could obviously cause a short circuit if you had 2 eggliners conected, and one was "reversed" on the track. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Wire???? Why would anyone BUY an Eggliner???? any-hoot


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 18 Dec 2010 06:32 PM 
Wire???? Why would anyone BUY an Eggliner???? any-hoot 

I got one. Bought it at one of your battery powered steam up

It is my excutive parlor car.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Some pretty damn small executives in there? 

JJ, you would not fit in an eggliner, even with your hat off! 

hahahahaha! 

Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, maybe with his boots off!!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

RCE...Very nice ladybug. (ladyegg) and battery baby.


----------



## post oak and otter lake (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 18 Dec 2010 06:32 PM 
Wire???? Why would anyone BUY an Eggliner???? any-hoot 
Because my wife likes them and therefore allows me to have other trains. She's getting two more for Christmas, & 1 for our anniversary in March. Ridge Road was selling them at $49.


Roger

Post Oak & Otter Lake RR
Caddo Mills, TX


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 18 Dec 2010 06:32 PM 
Wire???? Why would anyone BUY an Eggliner???? any-hoot 

Because they're *fun*?









I know thats gotten to be a four letter word in the smaller scales, say your having fun and 5 guys will immediately tell you what your doing wrong and how to correct it so that you will not have to suffer from *fun* under normal operational circumstances .


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, I'm telling Lewis! 

Traitor! 

hahahahahaha! 

Greg


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 19 Dec 2010 10:11 PM 
Posted By NTCGRR on 18 Dec 2010 06:32 PM 
Wire???? Why would anyone BUY an Eggliner???? any-hoot 

Because they're *fun*?









I know thats gotten to be a four letter word in the smaller scales, say your having fun and 5 guys will immediately tell you what your doing wrong and how to correct it so that you will not have to suffer from *fun* under normal operational circumstances .










Fun is a three letter word


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By steam5 on 19 Dec 2010 10:55 PM 
Posted By vsmith on 19 Dec 2010 10:11 PM 
Posted By NTCGRR on 18 Dec 2010 06:32 PM 
Wire???? Why would anyone BUY an Eggliner???? any-hoot 

Because they're *fun*?









I know thats gotten to be a four letter word in the smaller scales, say your having fun and 5 guys will immediately tell you what your doing wrong and how to correct it so that you will not have to suffer from *fun* under normal operational circumstances .










Fun is a three letter word







In the english dictionary that is true.









In the certain crowds of "serious" model railroaders in the smaller scales, it is more akin to certain four letter words that shall not be said in pleasant company and often turn up in every third word in your average Rap or Hip Hop song. The logic of these certain "serious" model railroaders is that if your having fun, your doing it wrong, because this is a "serious" hobby not to be taken lightly with elements like "Fun" or " Enjoyment".









Back in my HO days my usual responce to the "serious" crowd was something akin to this:









I still have that certain irrevernce today, which I guess is why I liked guys like Malcolm Furlow, Lane Stewart, George Selllios and John Allen, and not so much guys like Tony Koester and the other Proto heavies.


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

I have an alergy to eggs ! Even if they're disquised as a lady bug, or a SantaFe war bonnet. The wires in there are surely connected to a timeing device ! Did you notice that hospitals feed eggs to dieing patients







I'd call the Food and Drug Administration on that one !

















Train Wreck !


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't believe that Marty does not want one. He allows them to run on his RR. Yep will have to e-mail uncle Lewis about Marty.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like Humpty Dumpty after the ants finished with him


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Railcandy;
Not sure whether that is a train wreck. Perhaps something has just hatched? Hope it isn't another one of these!










Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like no one one can answer my jumper wire connector with certainty, guess I have NO choice but to pick up a SECOND Warbonnet, plug it in and see what the hork happens











Maybe I'll name it...Cozad


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

That four letter word!

I don't wan't an egg liner... but my guess is the kids would love them and they would be easily for them to pick up and put back on the rails.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

And your from the dark side and can not figure this out. WOW Later RJD


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 20 Dec 2010 05:52 PM 
And your from the dark side and can not figure this out. WOW Later RJD 

Is track powered DC now considered the Dark Side? Cool, where's my cookies


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Victor;

On my RDC-1, those wires were for MUing units. A way to keep all units supplied with power through frogs and other electrical defficiencies. That is the same cable my RDC-1 has. Please note that the units only have the "same sex" electrical connectors on them. You have to buy a separate cable from Aristo to connect units together electrically. That cable has the "opposite sex" electrical connectors on it. I believe this may be Aristo's way to prevent electrical shorts.

Hope this helps,
David Meashey


----------



## Bill Martinsen (Mar 4, 2008)

Earlier on this thread, someone asked "Why would anyone BUY an Eggliner?" In my case the answer is easy -- the grandkids love it (and it keeps them from playing with my good stuff). I converted mine to on-board batteries, with a simple on/off push button switch protruding through the top of the little beast. One push of the button and down the track it goes. Push it again and it stops. A two-year old can operate it (once it's on the tracks), and it's nearly indestructible. FUN - FUN - FUN !!!!


----------

